# String Algae / Blanket Weed / Hair Algae



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Well, I guess I found one solution: Ghost/Glass/Grass Shrimp-Palaemonetes paludosus.

I added about 40 to Tank 2 (55gal.) and all of the Thread Algae is gone. The CAEs and SAEs just weren't doing a very good job at all. But the Ghost shrimp have cleaned house. These seem to be very overlooked algae eaters. They've done a Great Job for me......

I only feed the tank a smidgeon of flake food every day or so.....

Tank 1: I change the SCF from 100 watts to 60 watts and that seems to have done the trick.

Tank 3: Same as Tank 1, but I am still getting the thread algae.


----------

